# DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Finally, it's done!
It took a long time because:
1) I was busy the past few weeks
2) I got these lights/harnesses from OEMPL.us weeks before the Kufatec harnesses were released, so I had to do a fair bit of splicing and wire tapping
3) I'm a wiring noob and had never previously spliced or tapped into any wires before and I decided I wanted to DIY so I could learn as I go along (didn't blow anything up YAY)
I'm too lazy right now to go through all the steps and roadblocks I came across, so I will just post what's necessary for you people who will be getting the Kufatec harnesses.
Just to get an idea, here's what I received about a month ago:
















Basically, after the splicing, I had to tap into wires with 12v power for both the outer and inner tails. The inners were much easier, and those are the only ones you'll have to do, so I'll show you those.
Removing the outer and inner taillights are easy. 
For the outers, from inside the trunk, pop off the rounded covers with a short flat head screwdriver to access the plastic 13mm plastic socket to loosen the outers. You can also use a screwdriver, but I suggest using a 13mm socket and wrench to get the plastic socket out, less chance of stripping it. Remove it slowly, if it drops behind the liner, then you can pick it out from the spare tire area. Once the socket's out, there are just two plastic ball joints holding the lights in two rubber grommets on the body of the car. Pry the housings off carefully as to not break the plastic ball joints. For you guys, wiring should be plug and play from here.
For the inners, there are two more rounded plastic covers attached to the inner side of the hatch to access the one nut holding the inner taillight in place. A 10mm socket will do the trick. Then you gotta remove the hatch cover:








Remove the two torx-25 screws on the inner hatch close to where the hatch lock is, then the rest of the hatch cover is held on by metal tabs that pop out when you pull the cover outwards (pulling down towards the ground, if the hatch is fully open). Here's a close-up of one of the metal tabs:








Now, it's plug and play again, but this time you'll need to connect the single open wire to a wire with 12v power (two open wires in total, one for each inner taillight). Here's the 12v power source I connected to. It's from the wire loom that goes to the license plate lighting:
























As you can see, I used the lilac (light purple) with brown stripe wire.
Stripped it carefully with a utility knife, stripped 1/2" of wiring from the two loose inner tail wires and wrapped them around the lilac/brown wire. Feel free to solder here, I chose not to and just taped everything up really well.
That's it. Sounds easy and quick; I am a noob, it took long and the whole process was cumbersome. But worth it now that everything works!
Daytime Pics:
off:








on:








on with reverse lights:








on with reverse lights and brakes applied:








on with 4-way blinkers blinking (amber woo hoo!):








Night time pics to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 12:05 PM 9-14-2008_

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 2:53 PM 9-14-2008_ 


_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 6:28 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (kwanja_a3)*

Awesome dude. Can't wait to get this done!


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (kwanja_a3)*

Beautifully done!!
I can't to do the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll likely go ahead and solder, just cause....that's me! Then I'll have a pair of the euro non-LED amber turn signal tails for sale, if anybody's interested....


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Awesome dude. Can't wait to get this done!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

imma do my @ home


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Those look awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

night pics yet>??


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_night pics yet>??

x2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good meng! Props for doing it the "hard" way and not w/ the Kufatec adapter.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Looks good meng! Props for doing it the "hard" way and not w/ the Kufatec adapter.

x2


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_night pics yet>??


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
x2

















































mmmmmmmm night shots are hot, eh?
thnx for the kind words all










_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 11:27 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! Looks great!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

it looks hot.. i just wish the center didnt light up so it be cool red boarder.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_it looks hot.. i just wish the center didnt light up so it be cool red boarder.

Yea I thought about that too. I'm gunna see is that can be done w/ VAG-COM


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

is there on board circuit? maybe you can cut the circuit that turns on the center bulbs when lights are on?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

either way is look dope.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

seriously dope!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

that is the hot


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

the led strips are brighter than the bulbs right?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_the led strips are brighter than the bulbs right?

yes, LEDs appear to be a bit brighter at rest, but when the brakes are applied, both the bulbs and LEDs are about the same brightness.


----------



## gasxchino (Mar 10, 2007)

are those tail lights even LED? they sure dont look like it. the thin light strip around the brake lights dont look LED either... 

now this is what u call LED tails!!!!!!!!!!









_Modified by gasxchino at 10:36 AM 9-15-2008_


_Modified by gasxchino at 10:36 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (gasxchino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasxchino* »_are those tail lights even LED? they sure dont look like it. the thin light strip around the brake lights dont look LED either... 

i think someone confirmed the stirps are LED. just a LED bulb at end of the strip


----------



## gasxchino (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

GHEY!!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ok


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (kwanja_a3)*

Great work and looks great!!
If these are Euro-spec, does mean that they have rear fogs?
If they do, do the harness, VAGCOM and Euro headlamp switch enable them?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (leedo3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leedo3* »_Great work and looks great!!
If these are Euro-spec, does mean that they have rear fogs?
If they do, do the harness, VAGCOM and Euro headlamp switch enable them?

US tails have rear fogs. you need to activate via vagcom and also have a eurospec light switch.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: 09 Euro LED tails installed (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
US tails have rear fogs. you need to activate via vagcom and also have a eurospec light switch.

he's right


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (gasxchino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasxchino* »_are those tail lights even LED? they sure dont look like it. the thin light strip around the brake lights dont look LED either... 

now this is what u call LED tails!!!!!!!!!!









_Modified by gasxchino at 10:36 AM 9-15-2008_

_Modified by gasxchino at 10:36 AM 9-15-2008_

Im guessing those tails are a mod? Do you know who/how they did it, im interested.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_
Im guessing those tails are a mod? Do you know who/how they did it, im interested.

those are stock on a A6 wagon


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Lol ohh nevermind


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

night pics look great. cant wait to get mine


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW I love the lights,
I always see you car in fairview mall, I parked beside you last week. =]
I was the white Ti 2.0 2 cars beside you the other day, dunno if you noticed.
I actually saw your car today too =] always in the same spot, 
hope to meet you sometime~!
cheers
coleman


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i hope to meet every1 on this forum so i can beat all u guys up


----------

